

2 Middle-Aged Women doing a startup blog - karencrye
http://karentcrye.posthaven.com/2-middle-aged-women-applying-to-ycombinator

======
quotient
I think it's super-cool that you're applying to YC and not dissuaded by the
gender- or age-related stereotypes. Power to you! A few constructive remarks:

* If you've got a blog about your startup, you should link to your startup! There's not a single word about your startup on your blog itself. As a reader, I want to know what you're actually working on --- this is especially true in the tech-scene.

* When blogging, try to be professional. I saw a number of spelling/grammar mistakes in your two first blog posts. Keep in mind that you and your co-founder are (presumably) CEOs of your startup, so there is a veneer of professionalism to maintain: I rarely read a blog post by a CEO that uses "lol". If in doubt, write clearly and correctly rather than casually.

Good luck on your startup!

~~~
karencrye
These are great suggestions. Thanks! My co-founder, Marlene, is going to kill
me for attempting to publish without her "editing". She was an executive in
communications at HP. This is our first blog experiment and between typing 85
words a minute and lack of sleep, I neglected to go back through and give it a
good edit. Again, I sincerely appreciate your suggestions. Any additional
advice?

------
calcsam
Second what quotient said above ^

The MVP (minimum viable product) is usually a landing page with a description
of what you'll be doing and a box where people can enter in their email to
stay up to date.

You've got a great story to tell, and if friendly journalists or developers
want to hear more of it, they have no way to do that now.

~~~
karencrye
Thank you so much for your suggestion. I've been completely focused on our
business plan and learning about all the different elements that are needed to
build the site. It's only been the past couple of days that I've realized that
I need to start telling people about it. Hence the blog. I will look into this
tomorrow. Thanks again!

~~~
ewest
Hi,

Your story is really nice and your motivation is well stated in your blog
post: "...the fragmented condition and outdated technologies of the commercial
real estate industry continued to frustrate me.....I decided to find a better
solution"

I feel your story stands out with that one sentence - it would have been
better to lead with that. I also feel the emphasis on your age and role as a
single parent takes away from your central motivation when you lead with those
points.

My 0.0000424 btc! Good luck with your startup

~~~
karencrye
Great suggestions. I was looking for a "hook" to stand out. This is such a
great learning experience and I really appreciate the feedback.

------
NAFV_P
Recently I started stating people's ages in binary, then everyone sounds old.

I'm 100000 years old, my father is 1000100, while my nephew is 1000 and my
niece is 101. Oh yeah, Mark Zuckerberg is 11110 years old, but he doesn't look
it.

Whatever your startup is, may I wish it the best of luck.

~~~
karencrye
Dear God, I don't even want to know what my binary age would be. Stay tuned. I
will post again about what our startup is.

